# FS: A64 3200+, 1GB RAM, 300GB Hard Drive, and more!



## Geoff (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey everyone, since i havent been playing a whole lot of games, im thinking of selling the computer in my sig and going back to my Sempron 2800+. This is what im selling, if you want pics or more info, feel free to post here or PM me.


*CHAINTECH nForce4 Ultra / Socket 939 / 4x DDR400 / SATAII / PCI-E / ATX - Comes with Motherboard, Installation CD's, and Manual - $50*

***BRAND NEW** Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L300S0 / 300GB / 16MB Cache / 7200 RPM / Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - Comes with hard drive only - $100* (if you need cables, i will include them)

*Diamond ATI x800GTO / 256MB GDDR3 / 400Mhz/980Mhz / 12 Pipelines / PCI-E / 256Bit - Comes with video card, and installation CD - $145*

G.SKILL Value / 1GB / 184-Pin / DDR 400 (PC3200) - Comes with memory only - *SOLD*

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ / Socket 939 / 512KB L2 / 90nm / Venice - Comes with CPU, heatsink/fan, and manual -*SOLD*

Aspire 520 Watt Power Supply / 20+/-4 Pin / +12V Rails @ 35A / Cool UV reactive meshing - Comes with power supply only - _*SOLD*_




Please give me your zip code if you want to find out the shipping charge. (I will combine shipping if you buy more than one thing)


----------



## fade2green514 (Mar 1, 2006)

you're overcharging for something used *and* o/ced.
mostly people get about 60%-70%(tops) for old equipment


----------



## Geoff (Mar 1, 2006)

No im not, this is what im selling it at and what it retails for now:

Motherboard: $55/$70
Memory: $60/$65 
CPU: $155/$166
Hard Drive: $100/$120
Video card: $150/$175
PSU: $45/$60

Given its not 60%, these parts arent that old and there in excellent shape.  And im not saying that i'll sell only at that price, it's at that price O.B.O.  

And by the way, if you look on amazon the cpu retails for $180, hard drive for $200, and video card for $180.  So if your not interested here, i'll just sell the stuff at amazon and make alot more money.  I just wanted to offer it to you guys first.


----------



## PRIVATEpastry (Mar 2, 2006)

Yhpm


----------



## Geoff (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is an updated list on what im selling:


*CHAINTECH nForce4 Ultra / Socket 939 / 4x DDR400 / SATAII / PCI-E / ATX - Comes with Motherboard, Installation CD's, and Manual - $50

G.SKILL Value / 1GB / 184-Pin / DDR 400 (PC3200) - Comes with memory only - $55

Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L300S0 / 300GB / 16MB Cache / 7200 RPM / Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - Comes with hard drive, and cables - $100

Aspire 520 Watt Power Supply / 20+/-4 Pin / +12V Rails @ 35A / Cool UV reactive meshing - Comes with power supply only - $45
*
The memory and hard drive are very new, i havent even had them for a month.


----------



## rahving (Mar 4, 2006)

What I would personally do if I was you is put everything up on ebay and set reserves for all of it, then let the bidding commence.  Then put links of the auctions on here.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 4, 2006)

I would... but i got suspended from eBay


----------



## towly (Mar 4, 2006)

I might buy the mobo from you. Right now Im trying to decide if I should keep my current set up or if I should go 64. The latest game Im gonna be playing in the forseable future is based on the unreal 2.5 engine, and I mainly use my comp to use the internet and word processing, but I already have a fan for a amd64 cpu and I already got a better psu for the 64 system. Ill let you know by the end of next week if I can.


----------



## JFlo (Mar 5, 2006)

If you sell on ebay dont use reserves it cost so much money :cry: just set intial bid up a little, its cheaper.


----------



## PRIVATEpastry (Mar 6, 2006)

JFlo said:
			
		

> If you sell on ebay dont use reserves it cost so much money :cry: just set intial bid up a little, its cheaper.


Or just start it at $.99 and don't set a reserve.  It gets lots of attention, and lots of bidders, and usually works out better for the seller.


----------



## iggy101 (Mar 6, 2006)

How much for ram???


----------



## Geoff (Mar 6, 2006)

iggy101 said:
			
		

> How much for ram???





			
				[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> G.SKILL Value / 1GB / 184-Pin / DDR 400 (PC3200) - Comes with memory only - $55







			
				PRIVATEpastry said:
			
		

> Or just start it at $.99 and don't set a reserve.  It gets lots of attention, and lots of bidders, and usually works out better for the seller.


Again, i would if i could.


----------



## mega10169 (Mar 14, 2006)

So the RAM is generic?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 15, 2006)

mega10169 said:
			
		

> So the RAM is generic?


No... it's G.Skill.  But unfortunetly i already sold it.

*List Updated*


----------



## as2222 (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144421

what's the lowest you're willing to go.. shipped?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 15, 2006)

I was hoping to sell it for $100, since it will be brand new.  

Spacedude is already interested in it, so im going to offer it to him first.  If he decided that he doesnt want it, then i'll offer it to you next.  And newegg should be shipping a new one out any day now.


----------



## spacedude89 (Mar 15, 2006)

Go ahead and sell it if you can, i dont know how long it will take me to get the money.


----------



## krimson_king (Mar 15, 2006)

PRIVATEpastry said:
			
		

> Or just start it at $.99 and don't set a reserve.  It gets lots of attention, and lots of bidders, and usually works out better for the seller.



no, that rarely works better than starting an item off at a reasonable price anyway...


----------



## Geoff (Mar 15, 2006)

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> Go ahead and sell it if you can, i dont know how long it will take me to get the money.


ok, so im selling the hard drive hopfully for $100.  Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr Studly (Mar 15, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I would... but i got suspended from eBay


can't u make a new account?


----------



## kof2000 (Mar 15, 2006)

is harder to sell with 0 ratings.


----------



## PRIVATEpastry (Mar 15, 2006)

krimson_king said:
			
		

> no, that rarely works better than starting an item off at a reasonable price anyway...


And how often do you sell stuff on eBay?  It always works best that way for me.


----------



## kyllc (Mar 16, 2006)

my offer still stands.  let me know. let me know


----------



## Geoff (Mar 16, 2006)

I just made a new ebay account using my dads name and credit card, but right now i only have 2 positive feedback and i wouldnt be able to make much money with only +2 feedback.

As for the hard drive, Newegg shipped out a new one yesterday, so it should be here on friday.  So anyone that is interested in a *Brand New 300GB 16MB hard drive*, ask me soon 

kyllc, what did you offer again?


----------



## kof2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

start selling those .99 cents photos and you'll come flooding with feedbacks again XD.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 16, 2006)

kof2000 said:
			
		

> start selling those .99 cents photos and you'll come flooding with feedbacks again XD.


i was thinking about it... but i really dont want to get suspended again 

So im just buying a few from people, and im trying to get my feedback to at least +10.


----------



## kof2000 (Mar 18, 2006)

i got ur stuff today.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2006)

kof2000 said:
			
		

> i got ur stuff today.


thats good, hopefully everything works.


----------



## kof2000 (Mar 18, 2006)

well it works but nows theres this wiring job again XD.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2006)

kof2000 said:
			
		

> well it works but nows theres this wiring job again XD.


thats good news, lol


----------



## kof2000 (Mar 18, 2006)

i think the case forced to use that psu upside down.


----------

